# The Old One



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GIFT OF THE OLD ONE 
By Eunice Day, Washington ME

The young couple had made their usual hurried, pre-Christmas visit to 
the little farm where dwelt their elderly parents with their small 
herd of 
goats. The farm had been named Lone Pine Farm because of the huge 
pine which 
topped the hill behind the farm, and through the years had become a 
talisman 
to the old man and his wife, and a landmark in the countryside.
The old folks no longer showed their goats, for the years had taken 
their toll, but they sold a little milk, and a few kids each year, 
and the 
goats were their reason for joy in the morning and contentment at 
day's end.
Crossly, as they prepared to leave, the young couple confronted the 
old folks. "Why do you not at least dispose of "The Old One". She is 
no 
longer of use to you. It's been years since you've had either kids or 
milk 
from her. You should cut corners and save where you can. Why do you 
keep 
her anyway?" The old man looked down as his worn boot scuffed at the 
barn 
floor 
and his arm stole defensively about the Old One's neck as he drew her 
to him 
and rubbed her gently behind the ears. He replied softly, "We keep 
her 
because of love. Only because of love."
Baffled and irritated, the young folks wished the old man and his 
wife a 
Merry Christmas and headed back toward the city as darkness stole 
through 
the valley.
So it was, that because of the leave-taking, no one noticed the 
insulation 
smouldering on the frayed wires in the old barn. None saw the first 
spark 
fall. None but the "Old One".
In a matter of minutes, the whole barn was ablaze and the hungry 
flames were licking at the loft full of hay. With a cry of horror 
and 
despair, the old man shouted to his wife to call for help as he raced 
to the 
barn to save their beloved goats. But the flames were roaring now, 
and the 
blazing heat drove him back. He sank sobbing to the ground, helpless 
before 
the fire's fury.
By the time the fire department arrived, only smoking, glowing ruins 
were 
left, and the old man and his wife. They thanked those who had come 
to 
their aid, and the old man turned to his wife, resting her white head 
upon 
his shoulders as he clumsily dried her tears with a frayed red 
bandana. 
Brokenly he whispered, "We have lost much, but God has spared our 
home on 
this eve of Christmas. Let us, therefore, climb the hill to the old 
pine 
where we have sought comfort in times of despair. We will look down 
upon our 
home and give thanks to God that it has been spared."
And so, he took her by the hand and helped her up the snowy hill as 
he 
brushed aside his own tears with the back of his hand. As they 
stepped over 
the little knoll at the crest of the hill, they looked up and gasped 
in 
amazement at the incredible beauty before them. Seemingly, every 
glorious, 
brilliant star in the heavens was caught up in the glittering, snow-
frosted 
branches of their beloved pine, and it was aglow with heavenly 
candles. And 
poised on its top most bough, a crystal crescent moon glistened like 
spun 
glass. Never had a mere mortal created a Christmas tree such as 
this. 
Suddenly, the old man gave a cry of wonder and incredible joy as he 
pulled 
his wife forward. There, beneath the tree, was their Christmas gift.
Bedded down about the "Old One" close to the truck of the tree, was 
the 
entire herd, safe. At the first hint of smoke, she had pushed the 
door ajar 
with her muzzle and had led the goats through it. Slowly and with 
great 
dignity, never looking back, she had led them up the hill, stepping 
daintily 
through the snow. The kids were frightened and dashed about. The 
skittish 
yearlings looked back at the crackling, hungry flames, and tucked 
their 
tails under them as they licked their lips and hopped like rabbits. 
The 
milkers pressed uneasily against the "Old One" as she moved calmly up 
the 
hill and to safety beneath the pine. And now, she lay among them and 
gazed 
at the faces of those she loved. Her body was brittle with years, 
but the 
golden eyes were filled with devotion as she offered her gift-Because 
of 
love.
Only Because of love. 

May each of us Have a safe and Blessed Christmas :window:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Cathy, this is beautiful, thank you.:angel:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you Cathy. Just beautiful and I'll be okay in a minute......:tears: :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you, it is beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That one is always a good one to read.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The *true* reason for the season, no matter what religion you follow...Love


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. What a wonderful gift.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can I keep a copy of this? It is a tear jerker.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sure its ok to keep a copy..its floating all over the net and FB...I did not write this...Eunice Day from Washington ME wrote this and it was shared to me by a gal who sent her Doe to live with me...Paige is her "old one" Paige belonged to her Daughter who died in a house fire.. coming home one day to find that Paige had died was more than she knew she could bare...I met her when we were trading doe kids...on arrival to pick up my doe she asked if I would take Paige for her...and she told me why...so I took her...and I love Paige..she is now 13 ..Im honored she entrusted Paige to me...we keep in contact often...here is Paige


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops.clicked the wrong button lol


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes a clown...we love her! we have had her since she was nine...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> GIFT OF THE OLD ONE
> By Eunice Day, Washington ME
> 
> The young couple had made their usual hurried, pre-Christmas visit to
> ...


omg..tears flowing..thank you for the thoughts of these two people seeing their goats that they thought were gone forever..great old doe..i love her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very beautiful Cathy , thank you  I must say though , while i was reading it , i got to the fire and thought , why did i read this ! Not what i want to think about before i got to bed ! But then i read on , figuring I'm in this far already , might as well finish it. And , in the end i was so happy , what a story ! I will confess though , i was mad at you till i finished the story and found out everyone was ok


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Paige is a beautiful girl Cathy  Wow , 13 !


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Laura, You said exactly what I was thinking!!! :wahoo: I got some more looks from my Daughter when I got to the fire part....then I tried to read it to DH....he refused to let me go on. Took some convincing but he did hear the end. Then..came my parents! :leap:All in all, this story has touched all of our hearts. Reading this story will be a part of our Christmas traditions now. Many thanks to you... for that Cathy. :grouphug: From all of us. Give Ms. Paige a big ole:hug: from us too.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That is wonderful. Is it okay to admit I cried a little?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think we all shed a tear!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a mix of emotions , lol. First , i was mad at Cathy , then i was happy and then i cried , lol…. Boy , us women , lol..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I cried but loved the story, will be sharing with my kids too.


----------



## ridinraffles (Dec 7, 2015)

I am Pixie's granddaughter. She wrote this story which was published in a Dairy Goat Journal and which she also included in Christmas cards to friends. A man named Reverend David Griffiths has plagiarized it changing the goats to horses and claiming it his own work. I am trying to track down the original published piece so if anyone has a back issue of the Journal that includes this story could you please let me know? I am desperately trying to right this wrong. I have the typewritten version that Gram wrote herself but don't have a copy of the magazine. Any help is appreciated - and thank you very much for giving her proper credit for this story!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would contact the Dairy Goats journal and ask for a copy of that post....they should have ever copy they ever posted


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

very cool, thanks for posting


----------

